

The Importance of a Consistent Message on Your Landing Page - Maascamp
https://lightermail.com/blog/2013/02/13/the-importance-of-a-consistent-message/

======
andrey11
This is a very good point! Thanks for sharing this info, I guess when you're
working for as long as you have on this project you tend to overlook "the
initial" understanding of a new user and how they might perceive your product.
I've signed up by the way, very cool tool!

